# I have no clue !!



## rj clue (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey freaks,
I am 30yrs old, 5'10 82kg (was 75 before cycle). i was doin Deca 200mg/wk and test e 250/wk, deca for 4 weeks and test e for 8 weeks. not on my pct. i made a mistake by not getting my pct on hand with all other gears. then situation was i can't get my pct cuz my supplier is not there. i then found a guy he said he can only get me Arimidex 30 for 300$. i also had 5 50mg clomid tabs with me so i took clomid 50 at day and arimirex 1mg at night. now i dont have clomid only Ai every night.

After the last shot of test e, i waited two weeks. started Ai and clomid(2 tabs ED). first three-days or so i felt very down, week, lazy and don wanna do anything. its been one week and two days. am *horny* all the time. back with "*lets do it*" spirit.  *My ball are back*. so now just discontinue my pct cuz i feel better? how long can i take this Ai. it works amazing  I am so clue less.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 9, 2013)

the AI should be used DURING cycle (or if needed but i rec during) and stopped at around the start of pct....... Clomid it tamox would be your pct (A SERM)
your off the aas so why would you be lowering your estrogen and still takign an ai?  what would be causing a rise is already gone and out of system right?


you should always have PCT on hand.
Get it from a  research store then man! ( I use CEM myself)
and NO you never stop pct "just because you feel ok"   shit in my op you are not even on pct.....
the fact you ran deca for 4 weeks when its pretty pointless to use under 12-14 weeks shows me you have no cue what you are doing and test for 8 weeks is pretty pointless in my op also.

you need to stop and do A LOT of research before you do this again.

good luck man


----------



## rj clue (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks bro. you are right. what can i say. there is always a guy in our life we see who messes things. i think this time i messed it up. but point is it was my first cycle and i wanna take it mild and less. so i did and very impressed with my result. haven't lost any of my size or weight. well i have good sex drive now(not like when i was on cycle lol) i can see how i was before the cycle and back to it now. Balls are big. feeling better. 

I wanna say this. 
Although i took deca and test e for 8 weeks but stopped deca in 4 weeks, man i put on the size. my diet and gym was very dedicated. then i had bloating problem and gyno symptoms took every week clomid and gyno and bloating vanished. My point of thinking?

a) people told me to take ai not clomid during cycle. but i took clomid 25mg every week cuz one of my mates does it that way. it worked ? i had itchy nipples and formation of small lump but clomid got rid of it. 
b) why did clomid do that? 
c) is every human body reacts differently to serm and ai? maybe. 

Now Ai arimidex for 8 days with bit of clomid. Just 10 days am back to normal? balls are back feeling better. wanna go to gym and back on motivational mind.
a) why ppl told ai wont work in pct? it worked for me more quicker? 
b) Why did it take only 10 days back to normal? cuz every ones different? what about rule of 30 days cycle? 

this is to just let ppl know, may be every human body reacts differently than what ppl talk about rules of cycle.  what do you freaks think ?


----------



## blergs. (Jan 9, 2013)

rj clue said:


> thanks bro. you are right. what can i say. there is always a guy in our life we see who messes things. i think this time i messed it up. but point is it was my first cycle and i wanna take it mild and less. so i did and very impressed with my result. haven't lost any of my size or weight. well i have good sex drive now(not like when i was on cycle lol) i can see how i was before the cycle and back to it now. Balls are big. feeling better.
> 
> I wanna say this.
> Although i took deca and test e for 8 weeks but stopped deca in 4 weeks, man i put on the size. my diet and gym was very dedicated. then i had bloating problem and gyno symptoms took every week clomid and gyno and bloating vanished. My point of thinking?
> ...



in red


----------



## longworthb (Jan 9, 2013)

Jfc. Didnt u start a thread before and we told u how to not run it? Looks to me like u took shit all for advice


----------



## rj clue (Jan 9, 2013)

i know i know. but am back now  but next time after six months i will start a new cycle. i know what you mean. circumstances. its Australia. hard to buy from online. i did once and customs stopped it. so basically i need to look for someone under ground. which was not easy.  now am back but problem is am always hungry like i was on cycle OMG. do anyone XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## blergs. (Jan 10, 2013)

I hear you, it sucks for customs.   
Its the game man..


----------



## DOBE (Jan 10, 2013)

RJ love your post bro, funny as hell! At least your honest and recognizing that youre clueless is the first step, so please don't stop posting and asking questions because Blergs and Long are trying to help you bro. ya gotta listen and take there advice though!


----------



## longworthb (Jan 10, 2013)

Just wanna make sure ur not fucking urself up. When we give advice it's because we have experience bro and know what to do to minimize the chances of u fucking urself up


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 10, 2013)

you shouldn't run deca for 4 weeks really bro way too short, also always have serms on hand for pct beforehand and AI on cycle


----------



## rj clue (Jan 11, 2013)

ok i stopped my pct ten days. all normal. i feel like am back on the juice but this time, its tiny bit sore next day after work out. still kept the gains and still an animal. i wonder how? all i had was ten days Ai and clomid ! am hungry as hell. horny! balls are back. everything is normal.  am so happy although i cluelessly messed it. it work out exactly how i want to work nothing more nothing less. wow man.
14.5 to 16 biceps in two months and still there  75kg to 82 now 81. ( i never did legs al all) this is a supermans drug. deca and test e. thats for everything guys. <3 you guys are the best. next time i'll do the right thing. 

oh well if i can get right gears cuz welcome to australia. you cant ship here


----------



## blergs. (Jan 14, 2013)

glad to see your still around and taking what we said into consideration :-D


----------



## longworthb (Jan 14, 2013)

There are sponsors that ship to the oz bro. Check steroid for yous subforum there's a link for a place that ships to Aussie with a 90% success rate


----------



## chips (Jan 14, 2013)

Yikes


----------



## Hillman (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmm.


----------



## overburdened (Jan 14, 2013)

I am never for government regulation... But I would have to say, in your case, the australian govt is saving you from your stuidity!  That being said... There went the last legitimate thing you will ever put your hands on in the way of aas(cause any blackmarket dealer will see your stupid ass coming from a mile away... and will pawn off his JUNK on you....)...  This entire scenario is probably all for the better in your case because you are far to stupid to use steroids correctly.


----------

